# ما هو المذيب الذي يزيل آثار السيليكون من على الزجاج



## إسلام علي (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما هو السائل أو المذيب الذي يزيل آثار السيليكون من على زجاج السيارات ؟


----------



## adel kasem (13 أبريل 2009)

ارجو ارفاق الاسم التجارى للمذيب المذكور والصورة المتداولة تسويقيا له


----------



## إسلام علي (14 أبريل 2009)

شكراً أخي لكن كيف أشتريه من مصر ؟
وما اسمه التجاري ؟


----------



## مصطفى محمد كامل (15 أبريل 2009)

الاسم التجارى لل (ميثيل اثيل كيتون ) هو mek ميك
اما البوتيل استات ليس له اسم تجارى 
اما بخصوص مكان بيعهم يمكنك الاتصال ب 0165684579
لمعرفه اماكن بيعهم


----------

